# Deoderant/Antipersperant



## eightthirty (Aug 1, 2005)

What deoderant/antipersperant do you all use?

I use Dove without fail!!


----------



## Laura (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm a DOVE gal too! Em.. cant remember the name of the fragrance but it has a light green coloured top


----------



## Sarah84 (Aug 1, 2005)

Soft and gentle for me


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* I'm a DOVE gal too! Em.. cant remember the name of the fragrance but it has a light green coloured top Weird, I've got that one too!


----------



## Lindabear (Aug 1, 2005)

i use BAN in shower fresh


----------



## Sofia (Aug 1, 2005)

I have tried a wide array of deodorants and by far the best one has been the new one from BAN. It's called BAN Beautifully Smooth and I love all of the scents. It literally keeps you dry and fresh for 24 hours no matter how hot and humid it is out. I even did a t-shirt test one day by accident. I was out at a beach volleyball game and it was a very hot &amp; sticky day and my dark purple tee was dry, no sweaty armpit area. That was proof enough for me.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 1, 2005)

Nivea Pure, it's good it's one of those clear deodorants.


----------



## monniej (Aug 1, 2005)

ditto for me! one of those things i just can't do without!

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* What deoderant/antipersperant do you all use?
I use Dove without fail!!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 1, 2005)

Dove &amp; Soft N Dry (the black and pink one).


----------



## tashbash (Aug 1, 2005)

*I use Degree in shower clean, for women of course*


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 1, 2005)

I also use Dove after developing an allergic reaction to Secret ... however their "Goes on Clear" formula doesn't actually go on clear. I was getting tired of all the white deodorant on my clothes so I recently picked up a Soft N Dry gel just for the days where I'm wearing sleeveless shirts. I don't really like the gel since it makes my armpits feel wet for a while after I apply it, lol, but it seems to work so that's good enough for me.


----------



## cottoncandy (Aug 3, 2005)

i think mine is called sure, its a dry stick one. i cant stand any other type of deo they make me sweat.


----------



## jennyb (Aug 3, 2005)

dove


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* I use Dove at the moment, but I hate when the smell of the deodorant is so strong that it's overpowering. Ugh! I like Dove's "Fresh" scent, I don't think it's as strong as a lot of other scents


----------



## envymi (Aug 3, 2005)

I can't use antiperspirant because it irritates my skin...and I hate the smell of a lot of deodorants, so I use the one that looks like a rock...It's the Crystal one, I have the roll on one of the brand too that works pretty good.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Aug 3, 2005)

I used to use Dove but I've had 2 sticks just break apart on me. Now I've moved on to Degree. My boyfriend uses Degree too.


----------



## xpressit (Aug 3, 2005)

does Dove really work that great? man...i think i will have to try it after reading this tread!


----------



## *~Shelley~* (Aug 8, 2005)

I use Impulse Spirit


----------



## blaquepooky (Aug 9, 2005)

I use Dove but now I'm considering Ban, since Dove always seems to fall apart.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2005)

I have use Dry Idea in unscented gel form for many years. Never liked scented ones- it takes over the smell of whatever perfume one wears.


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 3, 2005)

I use Dove powder scent. Smells so good. Also, Avon has one called "cool confidence" that is a roll on for .99 smells so good and works great! I love those both!

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* What deoderant/antipersperant do you all use?
I use Dove without fail!!


----------



## Kan D sweets (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone
I use either Sure or Secret


----------



## anne7 (Sep 3, 2005)

Mitchum for women gel - shower fresh


----------



## horse_luver (Sep 3, 2005)

I use BAN! I love the scents I have (Sweet Surrender for the stick and Powder Fresh for the roll-on). It is the only one that keeps me drier than any other one that I have used.


----------



## QuePasa (Sep 3, 2005)

Wow, a lot of Dove users! I use Secret in Shower Fresh


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 4, 2005)

i use secret platinum!!


----------



## luckystar131 (Sep 4, 2005)

I used Dove for about 2 years, then switched to Secret Platinum for a few months. Now I use BAN in Sweet Surrender and I love it...I'll be sticking to it for a while.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Sep 5, 2005)

Secret -- have never used any other deoderant!


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 5, 2005)

I like Dove so much that I couldn't imagine switching. It doesn't fall apart on me??!! Where are you storing it?


----------



## tracybryant (Sep 5, 2005)

I like Suave with Aloe Vera


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* I also use Dove after developing an allergic reaction to Secret ... however their "Goes on Clear" formula doesn't actually go on clear. I was getting tired of all the white deodorant on my clothes so I recently picked up a Soft N Dry gel just for the days where I'm wearing sleeveless shirts. I don't really like the gel since it makes my armpits feel wet for a while after I apply it, lol, but it seems to work so that's good enough for me. I use Dove too! and I got an allergic reaction to Secret!


----------



## wafflebox (Sep 8, 2005)

Dove and Soft n' Dry. Some deodorants don't work for me =/ I really like Soft n' Dry's scents though


----------



## Cirean (Sep 8, 2005)

Secret Platinum blocked all my sweat glands and I had to go without deodorant for 2 months for it to clear up, darn that was painfull!!!

I'm a sweaty gal



and Dove just isn't tough enough, so I use regular Secret. Active or Sporty scent, something like that.

I use the crystal in liquid form on my feet when I wear flip flops


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 8, 2005)

I used to use Dove. It was good. Then I switched to *Adidas* underarm persp. because I recently read something about the ingredients in it won't block your glands.

_(It was that e-mail or old wives tale about getting cancer from underarm antipersperant that made me switch)



_


----------



## Salope (Sep 9, 2005)

For everyday, I use ban clear roll-on. I don't want any white residue or any scent. This works fine but I would like something with more strength.

For those ladies who sweat quite a bit or want to avoid those annoying dark spots under the arms when you're not even hot or sweating, I'd suggest using Certain Dri. I can wear t tshirts in hot weather and not sweat underneath my arms when I use this stuff. It's pretty strong so you don't use it everyday like a deodorant. My cousin turned me onto this product and I've been using it for years.


----------



## MARIAN (Sep 9, 2005)

Mitchum roll on

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* What deoderant/antipersperant do you all use?
I use Dove without fail!!


----------



## toastedonions (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* Secret Platinum blocked all my sweat glands and I had to go without deodorant for 2 months for it to clear up, darn that was painfull!!!
I'm a sweaty gal



and Dove just isn't tough enough, so I use regular Secret. Active or Sporty scent, something like that.

I use the crystal in liquid form on my feet when I wear flip flops





Yeah, I sweat a lot, as well--it can be rather embarrassing 'cause no deodorant seems to work very well for me



I used to use Degree, but that did absolutely _no_ good for me, so I switched to Dove, but that didn't do too well, either--and neither was very clear at all. So... I switched to Secret Platinum (in some rainforest-y scent), and it's _OK_--certainly clear, because it's a gel and it smells *strong*, which is actually a problem when I wear body spray. I don't like the scented ones because it really can be overpowering, so when I do wear a scented one, I usually can't wear my body spray or the smells will clash



I've been seriously considering switching to Ban. But I'll probably wait 'til I run out of Secret *shrugs*


----------



## toastedonions (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow, that was long. Sorry...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 10, 2005)

Dove - in the original scent.... smells SOOOO good!! I Wish they made that smell in a perfume!! :icon_love I've been using it since it came out... won't use anything else!


----------



## envymi (Sep 11, 2005)

I must be the only one who hates Dove. I tried the Dove for sensitive skin before, and although it was one of the few antiperspirants that didn't make me break out in a rash, it did nothing as a deodorant! I stank so bad when I went to workout...I never used it again. I just stick to my Crystal, even though I still sweat with it, at least I don't stink!


----------



## spazbaby (Sep 11, 2005)

I use Dove as well. I'm also allergic to Secret. My doctor said Secret is actually _too_ powerful for many women. It works so well that it actually clogs pores, making your perspiration build up underneath into a _very _tender sore.

I recently tried the new Adidas deodorants and they're no good.

I used to like Soft &amp; Dri before they changed the formula.


----------



## K*O* (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks like Dove's the winner here, hands down....(Guilty, I use it too) !!! LOL


----------



## Leadfoot (Sep 12, 2005)

I use Degree Shower Clean scent.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2005)

i love my dove


----------



## spazbaby (Sep 13, 2005)

I bought a stick of Ban (because of this thread) in the powder scent. It smells fabulous and it works way better than Dove. I'm going to stock up!


----------



## stacie0129 (Sep 15, 2005)

I am currently using Secret and Soft N Dry but Dove is my favorite.


----------



## DCBorn (Sep 15, 2005)

Dry Idea

Soft and Dry


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 18, 2005)

Toastedonions - try Arm &amp; Hammer, works great for us sweaty girls. I have tried everything. I tried the Certain Dry and it broke my arm pits out BAD!!! It did work though, but I couldn't stand the rash. Dove, didn't work, none of them worked, but now Arm &amp; Hammer works in the powder scent, everyone always comments on how fresh I smell...haaaaaaa!!!! And I never can figure out what they are smelling, and it's my deoderant...so it must be working!!!!












Originally Posted by *toastedonions* Wow, that was long. Sorry...


----------

